# Configuration Little Snitch



## ronparchita (16 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,
Si on installe ce logiciel et qu'on déverrouille tout pour ne pas s'embêter, ce n'est pas une bonne idée de l'acheter. C'est ce que je me dit, donc

Quand j'ai l'email de Meteo Paris qui me dit que la meteo du jour est disponible, je clique.
Et LS me dit que Mail voudrait bien se connecter à Meteo Paris sur le port je ne sais plus combien.
Je dit Ok
Ensuite Mail me dit qu'il voudrait bien se connecter a :

*Mail*
wants to connect to *xswq.mj.am* on TCP port 80 (http)



*IP Address    *5.196.44.188
*Reverse DNS Name    *r-2.mailjet.com
*Established by    */Applications/Mail.app/Contents/MacOS/Mail
*Process ID    *187
*User    *C'est moi

Comment fait-on pour choisir oui ou non ? on s'interroge sur l'utilité d'autoriser une connection à ce site là ?
Est-ce que ce site là a un rapport avec le site de Meteo Paris ?
Pourquoi Mail veut (ou est programmé pour) s'y connecter
Est-ce qu'autoriser cette connection est à court, moyen ou long terme, positif pour moi, négatif ?
Comment savoir ?
Auriez-vous s'il vous plait des conseils avisés ?
D'avance merci


----------



## drs (16 Octobre 2015)

De base, il faut tout interdire sur LS et autoriser au fur et à mesure. C'est là où tu t'apercois que certains softs demandent à effectuer des connexions, alors que, théoriquement, ils n'en ont pas besoin...
Si tu n'es pas sûr, interdit le flux et regarde ce qu'il se passe. Tu pourras ensuite le modifier dans les règle de LS si besoin.

Le paramétrage est un peu compliqué dans les premiers jours, mais après ca va tout seul


----------



## Locke (16 Octobre 2015)

Un peu de lecture... http://www.osxfacile.com/snitch.html

La documentation officielle... https://www.obdev.at/ftp/pub/Products/LittleSnitch/LittleSnitch-Documentation-1.1.pdf

Et comme dit *drs*, on interdit tout et on autorise au cas par cas les autorisations temporaires, par blocage ou autorisées. Oui, au début c'est un peu long, mais lorsqu'on connait ses logiciels, le paramètrage est très rapide à faire.


----------



## ronparchita (16 Octobre 2015)

drs a dit:


> De base, il faut tout interdire sur LS et autoriser au fur et à mesure. C'est là où tu t'apercois que certains softs demandent à effectuer des connexions, alors que, théoriquement, ils n'en ont pas besoin...
> Si tu n'es pas sûr, interdit le flux et regarde ce qu'il se passe. Tu pourras ensuite le modifier dans les règle de LS si besoin.
> 
> Le paramétrage est un peu compliqué dans les premiers jours, mais après ca va tout seul



Bonjour,

Merci de ta réponse,

J'ai épluché plusieurs fils sur cette question et j'ai trouvé des réponses un peu comparables. Bien que la tienne mette le doigt exactement là ou il faut : mon ignorance !
Tu écris : certains softs demandent à effectuer des connexions, alors que, théoriquement, ils n'en ont pas besoin…

Voilà le point sensible : Dans l'exemple que j'ai cité, l'avis de disponibilité du service donne le lien a cliquer sur le site du service, donc je l'accepte parce que, à priori, cette connection est nécessaire "pratiquement autant que théoriquement".
Mais ensuite : *Mail *wants to connect to *xswq.mj.am* on TCP port 80 (http). C'est théoriquement nécessaire ou pas ?
Comment savoir, qui peut le dire, qu'est-ce que c'est que ce site, à quoi il sert ?
Quand on sait que ça correspond à un site "espion" de mes faits et gestes, on peut refuser, mais s'il s'agit tout bonnement d'un site qui tient des statistiques sur la fréquentation du site Météo Paris, je n'ai à priori aucun motif qui me conduirait à refuser.

Si l'aide du logiciel était en français (obligation légale, il me semble, dès lors que c'est vendu en France) peut-être que ça aiderait, mais même en anglais, ça m'a paru rester assez superficiel quand à la spécificité des sites à bloquer et des sites à accepter, compte-tenu de ma maitrise de l'anglais, tout est relatif.


----------



## Locke (16 Octobre 2015)

ronparchita a dit:


> Quand j'ai *l'email* de Meteo Paris qui me dit que la meteo du jour est disponible


Ah bon et c'est toi qui demande ça ?

La météo sous OS X s'affiche dans le centre de notifications avec les villes que l'on souhaite. Mais tu es sous quel OS X ?


----------



## drs (16 Octobre 2015)

ronparchita a dit:


> Voilà le point sensible : Dans l'exemple que j'ai cité, l'avis de disponibilité du service donne le lien a cliquer sur le site du service, donc je l'accepte parce que, à priori, cette connection est nécessaire "pratiquement autant que théoriquement".
> Mais ensuite : *Mail *wants to connect to *xswq.mj.am* on TCP port 80 (http). C'est théoriquement nécessaire ou pas ?
> Comment savoir, qui peut le dire, qu'est-ce que c'est que ce site, à quoi il sert ?
> Quand on sait que ça correspond à un site "espion" de mes faits et gestes, on peut refuser, mais s'il s'agit tout bonnement d'un site qui tient des statistiques sur la fréquentation du site Météo Paris, je n'ai à priori aucun motif qui me conduirait à refuser.



C'est ce que je te disais. En cas de doute, tu interdis et tu vois comment ça se comporte. Si tu n'as plus ta météo, c'est qu'il faut autoriser. Si cette connexion ne sert qu'à faire des stats, tu peux l'interdire. Mais effectivement, on ne sait pas toujours à quoi servent certaines connexions.



ronparchita a dit:


> Si l'aide du logiciel était en français (obligation légale, il me semble, dès lors que c'est vendu en France) peut-être que ça aiderait, mais même en anglais, ça m'a paru rester assez superficiel quand à la spécificité des sites à bloquer et des sites à accepter, compte-tenu de ma maitrise de l'anglais, tout est relatif.



De mémoire, ceci est vrai sauf je crois pour les produits technologiques, car la technologique va beaucoup trop vite en regard du circuit nécessaire pour les traductions.


----------



## ronparchita (16 Octobre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Un peu de lecture... http://www.osxfacile.com/snitch.html
> 
> La documentation officielle... https://www.obdev.at/ftp/pub/Products/LittleSnitch/LittleSnitch-Documentation-1.1.pdf
> 
> Et comme dit *drs*, on interdit tout et on autorise au cas par cas les autorisations temporaires, par blocage ou autorisées. Oui, au début c'est un peu long, mais lorsqu'on connait ses logiciels, le paramètrage est très rapide à faire.



Merci de ta réponse.

J'ai lu. Et toi ?

J'ai lu ça : Donc, ouvrez l'oeil et à chaque fois qu'une fenêtre "Little Snitch" apparaît à l'écran, examinez bien quelle application essaie de se connecter sur quel serveur ! A vous de faire le tri entre les communications souhaitables (et voulues) et celles qui ne s'établissent qu'en qualité de mouchard ! Et bien sûr, refusez sans vergogne ces dernières !!

A vous de faire le tri, c'est écrit. Pour trier il faut savoir ce qui est propre et ce qui l'est moins, comment peut-on savoir.
Chaque fois que je consulte mes emails, j'ai des fenêtres qui s'ouvrent et qui me disent que Mail veut se connecter à.
Parce que c'est Mail on dit oui ?
Doit on faire confiance ? Oui ? Ou non ? et pourquoi ?

Si tu vis à Paris, va faire un tour sur ce site MeteoParis, tu y apprendras beaucoup de choses passionnantes qui dépassent largement, "il va faire beau" ou "il va pleuvoir.
Si tu n'es pas parisien, vas y quand même et regarde si ta ville est dans la liste des meteos locales disponibles.
Et tu pourras ensuite comparer pour ta ville la météo américaine (le logiciel est américain sur meteo France) et la météo revue et corrigée au fil du temps. Encore faut-il s'intéresser. Sinon il n'y a aucun plaisir.


----------



## Locke (16 Octobre 2015)

Sur le fond, tu te compliques un peu la vie, sur le site officiel il y a bien cette option...





...Newsletter dont tu te sers. Très bien, a priori on ne doit pas craindre quoi que ce soit, autorise donc pour Mail, via Little Snitch, cette adresse puisque cela provient du site officiel via la Newsletter.


----------



## ronparchita (16 Octobre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Sur le fond, tu te compliques un peu la vie, sur le site officiel il y a bien cette option...
> 
> ...Newsletter dont tu te sers. Très bien, a priori on ne doit pas craindre quoi que ce soit, autorise donc pour Mail, via Little Snitch, cette adresse puisque cela provient du site officiel via la Newsletter.



Nous ne nous comprenons pas…

J'ai pris un exemple concret pour montrer qu'il ne m'a pas fallu aller bien loin pour être confronté à mes limites de connaissances et sans connaissances il n'y a pas de jugement fondé.

Et dans le cas choisi, ce sont des demandes exprimées par Mail, logiciel Apple, du moins peut-on le penser, mais peut-on en être sûr ? Et ces demandes sont-elles justifiées. J'aimerais bien le savoir. Et c'est pour pouvoir savoir et comprendre, que je pose la question.

Après, c'est un choix personnel, certains s'en accommodent parce qu'ils ont d'autres choses à faire plus importantes à leurs yeux. C'est leur droit. D'autres, comme moi, pensent qu'un ordinateur à qui on confie beaucoup de choses est privé et que pour éviter que ça devienne comme un hall de gare, il faut en fermer les portes et contrôler ce qui sort et ce qui entre. 

Si j'étais le seul, alors Little Snitch n'aurait pas vu le jour.

Et dans l'exemple choisi : *xswq.mj.am* on TCP port 80 (http), j'aimerais bien savoir à quoi ça correspond, et comme ensuite il y a d'autres fenêtres avec d'autres adresse et que Google ne m'aide pas, j'aimerai bien savoir s'il y a une autre porte à laquelle frapper.

J'espere que maintenant on se comprend mieux ;-)


----------



## Locke (16 Octobre 2015)

Mais si, j'avais bien compris depuis le début, c'est toi qui te compliques la vie.

Ton email journalier sur la météo provient d'un site auquel tu t'es abonné via leur newsletter. Ils font appel à un service externe et professionnel pour expédier des millions d'emails via r-2.mailjet.com en utilisant xswq.mj.am. Cherche bien sur internet et tu vas voir que leur adresse est au 37 bis rue du Sentier 75002 Paris.

Maintenant, ou tu acceptes avec Little Snitch cette adresse ou tu bloques, à toi de voir. Mais sérieusement, que ce soit avec Little Switch ou Hands Off!, soit on connait ses logiciels, donc on sait tout de suite ce qu'il faut faire, soit on ne fait rien ou on bloque. Par défaut ces 2 logiciels affichent quel est le logiciel qui souhaite envoyer des informations.

Après, comme nous n'installons pas les même logiciels, il est impossible de répondre avec exactitude sur ce qu'il faut faire ou pas. Ces logiciels ne décident pas pour toi, ils fournissent une information et c'est bien toi qui doit prendre une décision, que nous ne pourrons pas faire pour toi.


----------



## ronparchita (16 Octobre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> (…) c'est toi qui te compliques la vie.
> 
> Ils font appel à un service externe et professionnel pour expédier des millions d'emails via r-2.mailjet.com en utilisant xswq.mj.am.
> 
> Maintenant, ou tu acceptes avec Little Snitch cette adresse ou tu bloques, *à toi de voir*.



Merci de ta réponse.
Ce qui te parait évident ne l'est pas pour moi.
Est-ce que la boite de la rue du sentier qui m'adresse des emails a besoin que Mail entre en contact avec elle, puisque ses envois passent par le service mail auquel j'ai souscrit un compte email ?
Je connais Mail pour m'en servir tous les jours, de là à en tirer la conclusion que je dois autoriser ou non Mail a établir un contact avec cette entreprise sans savoir si :
 - soit Mail en profite pour informer cette boite que j'ai cliqué sur le lien et qu'elle doit donc me maintenir destinataire et poursuivre ses envois, 
 - ou alors que cette boite se fait confirmer par Mail que je suis actif et que mon adresse est valide pour m'envoyer du spam.

Qui me complique la vie ? Moi ?


----------



## Locke (16 Octobre 2015)

ronparchita a dit:


> Qui me complique la vie ? Moi ?


Au lu de ta réponse, oui. Allez décompresse et accepte que Little Snitch donne l'autorisation ou alors, passe toi de lui. C'est gentiment dit, mais respire.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Octobre 2015)

Pour Mail j'autorise les ports 80 et 443 de toute façon je contrôle déjà les images distantes dans les messages html (>Préférences de Mail). Sinon on ne s'en sort plus et on passe son temps à cliquer.

@ronparchita : c'est le problème avec Little Snitch, quand tu ne sais pas, tu tombes vite en mode parano.

80 et 443 sont les ports Internet classiques qu'utilise ton navigateur.

Dis-toi que ce n'est pas la fin du monde. Pas défaut, tu n'as pas Little Snitch sur ton OS et toutes ces communications s'effectuent normalement. Il n'y a pas mort d'homme.

Si c'est un message légitime, il ne va pas t'envoyer du spam. Si c'est du spam, il est soit reconnu comme tel et dans ce cas rien ne s'affiche, soit tu as fait le réglage adéquat (Mail>Préférences>Présentation : décocher _Charger le contenu distant des messages_) et !a ne s'affichera qu'à ta volonté (bouton _Charger le contenu distant_ en haut à droite du message).

N'oublie pas que ton Mac est un système communicant. Il a besoin de contacter différents services.


----------



## ronparchita (19 Octobre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> N'oublie pas que ton Mac est un système communicant. Il a besoin de contacter différents services.


Je n'oublie pas, justement.
OSX facile fait aussi référence à certaines communications qui violent la privacité des utilisateurs.

helpd mac process c'est quoi? D'après ce que j'ai pu comprendre c'est un système de diagnostic de dysfonctionnement sur les Mac auquel recoure Apple depuis ML mais je n'en suis pas sur.

Coriolis, c'est HELPD qui demande l'autorisation de se connecter. Est-ce que Coriolis, ça vous dit quelque chose.

D'avance merci.


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Octobre 2015)

Helpd c'est l'aide d'OS X.

Elle est en ligne. D'autres applications l'utilisent parfois (chez moi Skim et Pixelmator).

Ce process existe au moins depuis Lion.

Coriolis c'est du téléphone mobile.


----------



## Locke (19 Octobre 2015)

ronparchita a dit:


> Est-ce que Coriolis, ça vous dit quelque chose.





Moonwalker a dit:


> Coriolis c'est du téléphone mobile.


Ca peut-être aussi des logiciels... https://coriolis-systems.com


----------



## ronparchita (19 Octobre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Ca peut-être aussi des logiciels... https://coriolis-systems.com


Je crois que c'est à ça que ça fait référence. C'est relationné à HELPD qui apparemment est une boite qui n'est pas Apple mais qui fait de l'analyse de dysfonctionnement des Macs et peut-être d'autres choses. 
Coriolis, c'est une boite qui vend des logiciels. J'en ai 1, sorti en 2006, "Partition 1.5.6." C'est peut-être pour ça que l'ordi veut s'y connecter. Je ne me souviens pas avoir reçu de Spam de cette entreprise à moins que je l'aie bloqué il y a un certain temps.
Peut-être qu'aujourd'hui il y a des outils Apple qui font la même chose.
Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## drs (19 Octobre 2015)

Ce qu'on te dit depuis le début : tu bloques et tu regarde les impacts.
Si aucun impact visible, tu peux laisser bloqué et sinon tu vas modifier la règle.
Et il faut procéder comme ça pour chaque alerte


----------



## ronparchita (21 Octobre 2015)

*Mail*
wants to connect to *mm.yosmail.com* on port 80 (http)

Pour en savoir d'avantage, j'ai trouvé ça :
https://mawords.com/yosmail.com

Ca vous inspire quoi ? Pourquoi Mail a-t-il besoin de se connecter à un site commercial, avez vous des idées sur cette terrible question ?
J'ai mis non jusqu'a ce que Mail quitte, pareil pour s 1.lemde.fr et pour osd.oxygem.it
Je suis bloqué avec la demande de Mail sur email.easyjet.com
Je n'ai pas envie de recevoir leur spam mais j'ai envie de recevoir mes cartes d'embarquement, ça fait gagner du temps. Que dois-je faire à votre avis ?

D'avance merci,


----------



## Sly54 (21 Octobre 2015)

ronparchita a dit:


> Je n'ai pas envie de recevoir leur spam mais j'ai envie de recevoir mes cartes d'embarquement, ça fait gagner du temps.


LS ne va pas bloquer le spam.

Dans ton exemple, même si fais deny / forever, tu recevras le spam et tu recevras ta carte d'embarquement. Mais le contenu du message pourra être limité parce que tu auras bloqué la communication entre ta machine et le serveur en question (exemple, tu ne vois pas certaines parties du texte / certaines images / etc.)

En cas de doute, tu peux faire deny / jusqu'au prochain lancement de l'application. Tu te fais une copie d'écran de ton mail, tu quittes mails, tu relances mail et cette fois ci tu acceptes. Tu compares.

Perso, je bloque beaucoup les échanges dans Mail. Mais j'avais beaucoup trop bloqué iTunes, ce qui faisait que j'avais (curieusement ) des parties d'affichage manquantes (pas les icônes d'applications, par ex.). J'ai supprimé mes règles de blocage, j'ai relancé iTunes et… j'ai vu l'impact de mon blocage !


----------



## ronparchita (21 Octobre 2015)

Ok, merci du conseil,


----------

